# Hex Zeichen ersetzen durch leer Zeichen



## Cedist (26. Sep 2012)

Tach zusamm,

Ich möchte aus einem String ein hex Zeichen durch ein leer Zeichen ersetzen.
Aber das ganze klappt nicht 


```
strLine.replaceAll("0x0001", " ");
```


Gruss
Cedist


----------



## bone2 (26. Sep 2012)

```
"0x0001"
```
 ist auch ein normaler String aus 6 Zeichen und kein Char


```
strImport = strImport.replaceAll("\uFFFD", "x");
```


----------



## Cedist (26. Sep 2012)

oh, stimmt, aber wie kann ich jetzt den hexcode als char definieren?

mit:

```
char c= 0x0001;
```

weil das habe ich auch schon probiert und geht nicht....


----------



## SlaterB (26. Sep 2012)

bone2 hat ja schon was editiert,
ansonsten geht es auch über char bzw. kombiniert a la

```
strImport = strImport.replaceAll(""+(char)0x0001, "x");
```


----------



## Cedist (26. Sep 2012)

Und wie kann ich das ganze jetzt in meinem String anwenden?

und beim strImpot kommt bei mir ne Meldung: "Object cannot be resolved"


----------



## SlaterB (26. Sep 2012)

strLine statt strImport meinetwegen, falsche Variable,

ansonsten verstehe ich 'anwenden' nicht, du wolltest ein replaceAll() und hast ein anderes replaceAll() bekommen,
verwende es?


----------

